# My horse swallowed a plastic bag! Help!



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

At this point observe and wait unfortunately. Has he been outside at all where he may have already passed the bag? It is likely to pass intact as plastic bags aren't likely to break down into small pieces.

I say this as I was at a barn with a horse that did the same thing..the bag passed in its entirety without the horse having any issues.

Good luck...and please keep us updated.


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

tlkng1 said:


> At this point observe and wait unfortunately. Has he been outside at all where he may have already passed the bag? It is likely to pass intact as plastic bags aren't likely to break down into small pieces.
> 
> I say this as I was at a barn with a horse that did the same thing..the bag passed in its entirety without the horse having any issues.
> 
> Good luck...and please keep us updated.


Thank you! Do you remember how many hours/days it took to pass in?


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I was trying to remember but I am thinking it was overnight...that is why I was wondering of perhaps yours had been outside and he passed it without you knowing.


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

No he hasn't been out, we've been watching him 24/7 in his stall :-(


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

How hard it is to watch and wait....I would say, keep an eye on the color of his gums, make sure he is drinking, and I would think if the oil is in his water, I know my picky equines wouldn't drink, can you put it in his grain? May be more palatable to him. Will keep fingers crossed here.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

When my mare prolapsed my friend (a vet tech) forced oil down her using a syringe. If he wont eat oil you could always try that.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

You all know that food based oils are just metabolized and digested. Only mineral oil will help lube something out. Also, you should only tube mineral oil so it is not aspirated as it is prone to be. Id contact my vet, see what they say and then wait and see. No need t make problems where they dont exist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

